# Taper turning



## BRIAN (Jan 31, 2011)

Taper Turning Attachment for 7 x 12:
To fit the attachment to a 7x12 lathe we must first make room at the rear of the lathe and provide reinforcement to ensure repeatability. Split the splashback lengthwise and insert a piece of 2 mm steel sheet 20 mm deep, spot weld the three together and make a new end plate to fix with two screws.  The studs shown in the photogragh go completely through the bench and provde support for the attachment. The pivot stud is 14 mm and reduced to 10 mm at the top to give a location for the sine bar, the others are 8 mm.  The bar and traveller are made from square tube the bar is 20 mm x 390 mm the hole centres are 330 mm, the traveller is 14 mm square and 80 mm long.  The traveller is reinforce on two sides for the cross side stud and brass adjustment pads.  The cross slide plate and adjustment plate have been scanned full size on A4 SET UP first remove the cross slide feed screw.  Fix the cross slide plate with 4 screws, set the height so the traveller moves freely.  I use a DTI mounted on the cross slide to determine the setting of the sine bar I have a calibrated hand wheel on the lead screw (another mod) to accurately move the saddle 1 inch and measure the taper on the DTI.  Happy Tapering .....   Brian.  Photos on next post


----------



## BRIAN (Jan 31, 2011)

I am having trouble down loading the photos so I will try a few at a time.


----------



## BRIAN (Jan 31, 2011)

I will try another couple of pics


----------



## Old Iron (Jan 31, 2011)

Nice Job! Looks like a easy one to make.

Paul


----------



## BRIAN (Feb 1, 2011)

Having big problems down loading pictures My apologies.


----------



## BRIAN (Feb 1, 2011)

HI yes this is a simple very cheep job bu very efective I have done pver20 mods on this lathe but tried to keep them
simple but not detrecting from the look of the lathe so many mods are either over the top or look like leggo. The bench has hidden virtues underneath it has 1 1/2" of wood bonded to the top this not only adds strength but quietens it stoping nasty viabrations.


----------



## BRIAN (Feb 2, 2011)

Hi Randy C
Regarding damping tubular structures, many years ago I was sucsesful quietning a redio ant mast that sang in the wind by filling it with dry sand cheep and efective also lighter than lead if you want to move the bench.
regards Brian


----------

